# Second Canadian Bacon, this time with Ham too, Yummo! (w/Qview)



## bluto (Sep 16, 2013)

The first attempt was so successful, I have several requests for more, so I made a bit extra this time, and for me personally, I think this time it tastes better.

It sat in Pop's Brine (with extra) for 14 days, I did not inject at all.

Canadian Bacon Recipe:
1 gallon of water
3/4 cup of Kosher salt (I liked the kosher versus sea for this recipe)
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 Tbs cure #1 (Prague Powder #1)
1 Tbs garlic powder
1 Tbs onion powder
1 Tbs molasses
1 tsp Almond Extract

Ham Recipe:
1 gallon of water
3/4 cup of Sea Salt (I wanted more salt taste for this recipe)
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 Tbs cure #1 (Prague Powder #1)


With ambient temp between 55-60 degrees F, I cold smoked with the AMNPS using Todd's cherry dust for 6 hours.
Fired up my Traeger at 175 degrees F with a HOC blend of Lumberjack pellets (hickory, oak & cherry).

The weather was wet and chili most of the day and night, but I had a Sportbrella over the smokers the whole time.

I ended up smoking at 175 for 9 hours until each loin hit 145F internal temperature.  I pulled, iced them for about 10 minutes as it was 2AM so I could put them in the fridge and go to bed.  Then sliced them all up the next morning and vacuumed sealed them all up.

All 3 loins just before slicing:












P1070271.JPG



__ bluto
__ Sep 16, 2013






Canadian bacon slices:












P1070273.JPG



__ bluto
__ Sep 16, 2013






Ham slices:












P1070274.JPG



__ bluto
__ Sep 16, 2013






The whole load all sliced up:












P1070275.JPG



__ bluto
__ Sep 16, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bluto

 That looks GREAT!. I can't wait till it cools off here so I can do some cold smokine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice! Those have some great color. I just did 12 lbs a couple weeks ago 1/2 Canadian Bacon and 1/2 Ham following Disco's thread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2013)

Excellent Job, Bluto!!!

Looks Perfect !!

Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful bacon and ham. Well done.

Disco


----------



## webowabo (Sep 16, 2013)

I concur.. those meats look great! Im with David.. cant wait until it cools off hwre in texas so I can try some CB and ham..


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 16, 2013)

That looks fantastic! The only place your ever going to get CB and ham like that is from your own smoker. Really, that looks amazing!


----------



## bajafish (Sep 16, 2013)

WOW That looks good, I got to try that!!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 16, 2013)

P1070275.JPG



__ bluto
__ Sep 16, 2013






Looks really good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Yumm!


----------

